# Hotdog toppings



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

We have a family reunion coming up on August 5th with about 80 family members coming. I am hosting 1 of the gatherings with a hotdog buffet and ice cream social.

I'm brainstorming fun ideas for hotdog toppings. What does your family put on their grilled hotdogs?


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Our family reunion was this past weekend (one day), with about 50 people attending. We had the usual hotdogs, hamburgers and sausages. The toppings were on one table and best I recall included the following: standard ketchup,green relish and yellow mustard. Corn relish, sauerkraut, diced onions, sweet peppers, both fresh and grilled and bread butter pickles. I saw sliced pickled hot peppers and diced fresh tomatos. I know that people often put hotdogs in macaroni 'n cheese. I suppose that could be a topping too, along with chili. I've often had grated cheese on a hotdog but we didn't have that this weekend. 

The kids loved anything that came in a squeeze bottle. Some of the adults built hotdogs and burgers with so many toppings that the meat was barely visible. 

I hope yours is as much fun as ours was.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't forget the sweet stuff like Honey, jellies , molasses and pineapple.
Or the gravy,
White ,sausage,brown , turkey and red eye.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

What has already been stated. Also Hot or brown mustard, bbq sauce, nacho cheese, jalapenos, srirhacha sauce, A-1 or similar steak sauce. Powdered garlic, chili powder, fried onion rings.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Chocolate syrup and rainbow sprinkles for the kiddos. Maple syrup might actually be good too...
Might as well put some ice cream out too, haha


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

And bacon....how could I forget such a necessity!?? Strips or bits would both be fun


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Brown mustard, diced onions and maybe pickle relish.
Alternately: Chili, cheddar cheese and onions


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> Chocolate syrup and rainbow sprinkles for the kiddos. Maple syrup might actually be good too...


On hot dogs??? YUCK!!!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

You'd be really surprised at what people will eat!!
Besides, you could just pile ice cream and those toppings into a bun.....the OP's event is also an ice cream social, yea?

As for the maple syrup....it goes good with sausage, I don't see why not


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Love all the ideas.. well except chocolate syrup. 
Funny thing is that my mom and dad were on the board of the local athletic association so year round we ate 4 or 5 dinners a week at the baseball / Soccer fields or basketball gym. The thing we still joke about is instead of real diced onions, it was dehydrated onions that were reconstituted with water. So just for fun, I plan on putting a dish out that out as well.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Here in RI we have a local delicacy, weiners (a small skinnier hot dog). They are topped with a ground beef sauce ,onions,mustard and celery salt. Perfect for a late night snack after a night of carousing. Typically they are lined up in their buns on the inside of the cooks forearm, and he applies the toppings My wife would always make the cook prepare her's on the counter.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

alida said:


> Some of the adults built hotdogs and burgers with so many toppings that the meat was barely visible.


Hmmm..... that might been the whole objective.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

miggyb said:


> Here in RI we have a local delicacy, weiners (a small skinnier hot dog). They are topped with a ground beef sauce ,onions,mustard and celery salt. Perfect for a late night snack after a night of carousing. Typically they are lined up in their buns on the inside of the cooks forearm, and he applies the toppings My wife would always make the cook prepare her's on the counter.


I think I saw that on Diners Drive-ins and Dives! I'd probably prefer the counter as well.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I always would tell her the forearm was extra flavor, and she would gag. Never got tired of that. She certainly did. Have a good time at your reunion!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I have seen a few people put mayonaise on their hot dogs.....wouldn't be the right topping for me, but to each their own


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Piccalilli. Horseradish. Maybe they were mentioned, lot to read there!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.hot-dog.org/culture/regional-hot-dogs


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

tlrnnp67 said:


> http://www.hot-dog.org/culture/regional-hot-dogs


That was some great reading, thank you!! Cream cheese and fish patties, who'da thunk it!?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

chili n coleslaw !!!! besides the other toppings ; I know in the south they don't think of Chicago toppings ( relish mustard onions ); and in Wisconsin they like krout . so just figure your location


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hot dawgs and ice cream. And my DD thinks I got a cast iron stomach lol


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Picante salsa and fiesta blend cheese is good on hotdogs.

chili or manwich mix and onion rings is a tasty topping also.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

All of these toppings sound great for hot dogs and ice cream, the only thing I can see that was left out was "the Kitchen Sink" ;^).
Dsmythe


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Chili, onions,jalepenos,relish, saurkraut, horseradish,cheese,nacho cheese, mustard, miracle whip,olives


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> On hot dogs??? YUCK!!!!


 Lol after all the stuff listed you say yuck to THAT ?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Hot dawgs and ice cream. And my DD thinks I got a cast iron stomach lol


LOL, The lunchtime meal that day is being held at a BBQ resturant so figuring most people will still be pretty full. Some may only have ice cream. But the young ones will always eat hotdogs.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

mustard, onions, cheese and lots of chili, otherwise I can't eat the dang hot dog. Mostly use them to give the dog a pill when it's sick. Like the idea of tomatoes and peppers though. Pico de gallo would probably go good.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tha thread is making me hungry! 
I love hot dogs, I only eat one maybe once a year but I love them 

There was a local chain in the area near where I grew up (anybody from near Wilkes-Barre, PA here?) called Abe's Hot Dogs, oh boy, they made her best chili dogs on the planet. Washed down with chocolate milk. Food of the Gods, for sure.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> I have seen a few people put mayonaise on their hot dogs.....wouldn't be the right topping for me, but to each their own


It's about time someone said mayonnaise! Yes!

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

And carmelized onions.


geo


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I've had hot dogs twice since this thread started. Last night with spicy chili I made this weekend and thin sliced Vidalia onions. Mmmmm.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

All I can think of which hasn't already been mentioned is that Kraft sells the sauce it puts in the Velveeta Mac & Cheese separately for other uses. Also people put ranch dressing on most everything. I don't know that I would try that, but then again, I am not one of the 4 dozen or so people you will be feeding!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The Varsity in Atlanta does hot dogs right! Chili Slaw Dogs is famously good. 

It is so easy to make and _delicious: http://www.chefkevingillespie.com/recipes/chili-slaw-dawgs/


.

_


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've done mayo on dogs as well. Better on brats though.
For kids, spray cheese works well, although I'm not sure a cheese that remains perpetually liquified inside of a can is truly cheese.
But then I'm not sure a hot dog is actually meat either.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

geo in mi said:


> It's about time someone said mayonnaise! Yes!
> 
> geo


I like mayo on my hot dogs as well!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

miggyb said:


> I've had hot dogs twice since this thread started. Last night with spicy chili I made this weekend and thin sliced Vidalia onions. Mmmmm.


When I left work last night at 8pm I went to my bus stop which is outside a baseball stadium. A hotdog vendor is set up there permanently. One guess what I had for a late snack while waiting for that bus. Corn relish and sauerkraut topped a crispy skinned hot dog. How could I not after reading this thread?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> But then I'm not sure a hot dog is actually meat either.


Agreed. It is _strange_ meat. I don't use it very often. When I do, it is Applegate's Grass Fed Beef hot dogs or any other good no-nitrates kind.

We use all kinds of meat but at least we can identify it. I prefer Louisiana-made andouille sausage. Take that "hot dog" to a whole 'nother level! http://www.countrycleaver.com/2013/06/cajun-andouille-hot-dog.html


.



.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Short term cured meats do not contain nitrates per USDA. They use nitrites, not the same thing. Long term cures use nitrates which convert to nitrites over time. Nitrites oxidize off as nitrous relatively short term. Even the products that are cured with celery juice, etc. are actually nitrite cured due to the naturally high nitrite content. Seems natural nitrite doesn't have to be listed for some reason. Wouldn't be special interest to dupe a selected market would it?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

DKWunlimited said:


> We have a family reunion coming up on August 5th with about 80 family members coming. I am hosting 1 of the gatherings with a hotdog buffet and ice cream social.
> 
> I'm brainstorming fun ideas for hotdog toppings. What does your family put on their grilled hotdogs?


Mostly the usual but recently I have been adding tomatoes, raw onion and that Olive Garden salad dressing.....oh so good.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Throw all that junk away and just use mayonnaise....... :_)

geo


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I remember years ago running short on lunch time one night and the sandwich cooler in the breakroom was down so I drove across the highway to an all night gas station with sandwiches and discovered they had recently added a hotdog roller cooker and bun steamer.

As I set up a pair of dogs and put some chili and onions on them, the clerk invited me to add some nacho cheese and jalapenos at no charge and told me although it sounded gross to put a little mayo down one side between the dog and bun. He was right. Those chili cheese dogs were good with that little bit of mayo.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

miggyb said:


> Here in RI we have a local delicacy, weiners (a small skinnier hot dog). They are topped with a ground beef sauce ,onions,mustard and celery salt. Perfect for a late night snack after a night of carousing. Typically they are lined up in their buns on the inside of the cooks forearm, and he applies the toppings My wife would always make the cook prepare her's on the counter.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, well as expected. My family is not very adventurous. I did put out a squeeze bottle of Mayo and cheese and neither were touched. Most used were the standards Catsup, Mustard, pickle relish, diced onion and kraut


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

followed this with interest, so many of the toppings I'd like to try. Thanks for letting us know how it went.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well now you are set up to open a hotdog buffet !


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

We


DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, well as expected. My family is not very adventurous. I did put out a squeeze bottle of Mayo and cheese and neither were touched. Most used were the standards Catsup, Mustard, pickle relish, diced onion and kraut


Well, your family might not be adventurous with hot dog toppings, but this thread lead to several people, myself included, having a dog or two over the last week loaded up with fixings, so I thank you for posting the question.


----------

